# Studio Props.



## tailz03 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm doing a new project and want to create a new set of portrait photos mainly with children. Anyone got any ideas on some cheap but nice looking props i could use? I currently own a basket, a wicker chair, a teddy bear, a smaller teddy bear, a toy truck and a rug plus a few baby blankets. What else can i get without blowing my small budget. 

Cheers.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2010)

A classic is a three-step step ladder, as is a large wooden A-B-C block. Some of the new, large plastic toys look quite nice too. Some parents seem to be enjoying photos of tots taken posing with a large pot of artificial flowers, inspired I suppose a bit by Anne Geddes and her saccharine, kitcshy flower stuff.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 22, 2010)

What, did you forget the chain saws & machetes....? 

This is limited only by your imagination. There always classics like the large letter blocks, oversized crayons, etc... Go to a local toy store and take a stroll. Google "child photography props", and I bet you get a bunch of ideas.


----------



## tailz03 (Jan 23, 2010)

I did google lol, first thing i thought of haha. but no they have a few nice things but everything is so so dear! I'm not ready to go all on pro in this department yet so i don't have much money set aside for props, even a washtub was out of my budget! haha. Oh well if i can't find anything ill deal with what i've got but im now off to find possibly the ABC blocks and a 3 step ladder.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 23, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> What, did you forget the chain saws & machetes....?
> 
> This is limited only by your imagination. There always classics like the large letter blocks, oversized crayons, etc... Go to a local toy store and take a stroll. Google "child photography props", and I bet you get a bunch of ideas.


 
I think razor blades and syringes are coming into vogue.


----------



## ChasK (Jan 23, 2010)

I have kids bring their own favorite toys.  Soft plush toys are the easiest to work with.


----------

